

The Centrifuge Brain Project – short film and art project [video] - skbohra123
http://www.icr-science.org

======
jesseb
I got embarrassingly far into that video before I realized what was going on.

------
leeoniya
reminds me of <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euthanasia_Coaster>

------
Cogito
From <http://framebox.com/>

"""

THE CENTRIFUGE BRAIN PROJECT

shortfilm and art project

written and directed by Till Nowak, starring Les Barany

"""

I enjoyed it, though some of the rides were a little far fetched :)

The CGI was mostly believable, and the acting was not bad.

------
beernutz
Wow, can you imagine if that was REAL? Some of those speeds looked like they
would just turn you to mush.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Some of those rises look impossible to build from an engineering point of
view.

Some of the footage doesn't follow the usual rules of physics. The spherothon
around 1:20 looks physically impossible - the people near the top of the
sphere _would not_ be held out at right angles to the surface of the sphere.

I mean, 14 hour-long, mile-high rides are funny. But can I imagine them
actually being built? Well, no.

------
kgarten
strange ... I submitted this 4 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5176279>

Seems the duplicate detection is not really working.

~~~
skbohra123
The two links are different, though points to the same thing.

~~~
kgarten
fair enough ;) though / usually redirects to index.html

